# more ammo xperiments



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Stopped in a craft store and got some air dry modeling clay to make ammo balls. they have MANY colors, cost was around $4.00 for a small package, I made several sizes from about 5/8 inch down to 1/4 inch, tomorrow, or when they are cured will see how they shoot, as far as sizes and all, right now They seem to be quite light, I am afraid they will not have enough weight for MY shooting, will let you know how turns out, OH I got around 130 balls of different sizes out of the pak, if they were all 3/8 could probably get around 400.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I made some too, last night. Will be shooting tomorrow.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a good idea for target shooting, my grandson uses dried peas, for paper punching, he will have peas growing all over his garden ha ha , jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Give some garbonzo beans a try a few hundred in a bag about 90 cents.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

that is verry creative, i have been thinking about using airsoft bbs but i am not sure if they are big enough

USASlingshots


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I use 1/4 inch think thats bout 5 mm steal get 250 for $4.00. I loose and find ammo all the time down range.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> that is verry creative, i have been thinking about using airsoft bbs but i am not sure if they are big enough
> 
> USASlingshots


they can be shot just not the most hard hitting id try the dried beans one i have a bag of over 1000 of them in my room they are good ffor shooting paper and trees or rocks they explode and dont bounce back


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I did shoot airsoft bb's but they are very light weight and you will get very short band life At around 6 meters they fly nice. It can penetrate one side of a can.


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm using 2 nuts with a piece of lead inside them to hold them together which works pretty well but on impact like hard things walls etc they will move apart from each other


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Airsoft BBs, even the .20 and heavier ones definitely aren't suitable, the true ball bearings 6 and 6.25 mm would definitely be OK for a very light bandset, although they would only be suitable for plinking...


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sam said:


> Airsoft BBs, even the .20 and heavier ones definitely aren't suitable, the true ball bearings 6 and 6.25 mm would definitely be OK for a very light bandset, although they would only be suitable for plinking...


Are you talking about airsoft bb's or air gun pellets?
I was talking about airsoft bb's and they penetrate 1 side of a soda can now compare to this airgun bb's .177, .... .25 heavy weight would be much better . I have found .25 pellets weighting 1.7 gramms I dont know the exect weight of a 6mm ball bearing but 9.5mm weight 3.3 gramms 7.95 weight 2.3 around so 6 mm could be acctualy less then a .25 heavy weight


----------

